# Urbexing short film.



## Hezsen (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi,

I am a film student from middlesex university in my final year and I'm currently looking to make a short graduate documentary about people exploring derelict sites.
The aim of the film is to get an insight as to why people are interested in exploring abandoned & derelict places.
I'm looking to speak to people based in London about their motivations and thoughts about this activity and it would be nice to get the opinions from a varied age range.
If necessary I'm prepared to conceal the identities of people if they may wish.
With this film I'm hoping to explore the philosophy and meaning behind this scene.
If you are interested in contributing your perspective to this film, please send me a private message or contact me through email : [email protected]

I'm looking forward to any responses and would appreciate any comments on the idea.

Thank you.

Hezsen.


----------

